# My humble collection...



## Sushi_Flower (Aug 3, 2005)

I discovered Mac over a year ago but only bought foundation and concealer until end of December 2005 but even then i can't afford much as a student so my collection is tiiiiiiiny! You may laugh at it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I guess i don't buy what i don't need and although i love the lovely new products that come out i don't buy them unless unless it really suits me and i'll wear it alot. I only have 3 eyeshadows but i have 5 samples of pigments to play around with at the moment so i don't feel deprived of eye m/u for now. Also because i can't get loads of stuff in one go like most of you lucky people, i'm spreading out my buying and buying like 1 product only now and again to keep me going!
I'm hoping to expand my collection as the years go on and i've got my eye on loads of products and i'm planning to save up and have a big shop when i feel i deserve it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Behold the amazing Sushi Flower Mac collection..






I have -

*Studio Tech foundation - NC42 and NC43
*Studio Cover concealer - NC42 and NW30
*Studiio Moisturecover concealer - NC42

*Kitchmas pigment
*Rose pigment
*Coco pigment
*Blue Brown pigment
*Vanilla pigment
(all samples)

*Mythology eyeshadow
*Sumptious Olive eyeshadow
*Mulch eyeshadow

*239 Eye shading brush

*Hover lipliner

*Sheer Plum lipstick

*Viva Glam V lipglass

*Fix +


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Aug 3, 2005)

It's small but everyone as to start somewere.


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 3, 2005)

cuuutte! ur so cute with the flowers and ribbons surrounding the collection =) it WILL grow.. TRUST me!! =)


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Aug 6, 2005)

I couldn't resist decorating it! I think i appreciate my Mac stuff more right now than i will if my collection grew to be massive. Not that i don't want it to grow though, it's just i guess you appreciate things more when you can't have it as easily.
Send me some Mac vibes to help!!


----------



## eyeshadowfreak (Aug 6, 2005)

It's nothing to laugh at - you're being very contientious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd have a lot more money in my bank account if I only bought what I needed - I wish I could be so disciplined


----------



## jasper17 (Aug 6, 2005)

that's a good start - you'll get there!


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 29, 2007)

nice. trust me with specktra it grows


----------



## n_c (Mar 30, 2007)

very nice


----------



## geeko (Mar 30, 2007)

it's a good collection to start off...all are basic items which u need and will definitely use very often. Njoy!


----------



## zaralovesmac (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm a student too so I feel your pain!But you have a nice little stash there...I don't own any of MACs foundations...yet!But I'm obsessed with the eyeshadow!Don't even want to think about how much i have spent on eyeshadow!..not good!


----------



## lizzypoowitch (Apr 3, 2008)

That is cool. I just bought my first two lipsticks yesterday. Viva Glam V and lollipop lovin. Plus I think in finally found my HG shade of foundation in studio fix. Yay MAC.


----------



## anaibb (Apr 3, 2008)

I think you're satring it the right way. Then, you won't regret of spending on things you don't use. My cllection, was even smaller than yours, when I started!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Apr 4, 2008)

Lolvey collection!!  When I started, mine consisted of only six shadows.  And now, I just buy, almost compulsively, so there is a lot that I don't really use!  Great thinking on that part!!


----------

